# RNS-510 Explained in detail



## B4Volksdragon (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey guys,

i have been looking to replace my RNS-315 with an OEM RNS-510 since i want to keep MFI functionality, steering wheels controls, etc.

I have read many posts about it and have been able to gather little bits and pieces of information on it.

Here is what i have gathered so far:L

1. It's a plug and play fit into cars that have RNS-315. Duuuh LOL
2. When buying the RNS - 510, there is a seperate bluetooth unit i need to buy in order for bluetooth to work. IS THIS CORRECT ?
3. Its expensive as f*^Y&&*ck!!!
4. Only the US versions will work in the US. Is this correct?
5. There is a way to enable "video in motion" as i have seen some units listed for sale with this mentioned. Can anyone confirm this?


Can anybody tell me what to look for when choosing a unit ? I see all these versions A,B,C, etc. Any softwares i should look out for. What to avoid ?? Stuff like that.

Thanks


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

B4Volksdragon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i have been looking to replace my RNS-315 with an OEM RNS-510 since i want to keep MFI functionality, steering wheels controls, etc.
> 
> ...


What have you gathered but questions? With all the threads you have read, surely you can answer those yourself. :what:


----------



## B4Volksdragon (Aug 21, 2004)

how about answering some of those questions instead of trolling


----------



## eric2004 (Dec 22, 2012)

One thing I am pretty sure is you will need a separated Bluetooth module. You will need 9w3, 9w7 or 9zz to get the phone book downloaded. That is another $200-300.


----------



## B4Volksdragon (Aug 21, 2004)

eric2004 said:


> One thing I am pretty sure is you will need a separated Bluetooth module. You will need 9w3, 9w7 or 9zz to get the phone book downloaded. That is another $200-300.


Does the module only do the phone book? in other words, will things like hands free calling and bluetooth audio work without the module?


----------



## eric2004 (Dec 22, 2012)

and I think you can use the EU version too (somehow, but can be done), but will lost the Sirius XM, HD radio. If you have a deep pocket, get the e+ version., you will get LED screen, voice control, faster processor, bigger HDD, traffic, weather information and etc. 
For version a, b. I will just say not worth for an upgrade. They are grandpa units.


----------



## eric2004 (Dec 22, 2012)

B4Volksdragon said:


> Does the module only do the phone book? in other words, will things like hands free calling and bluetooth audio work without the module?


 I have a 9w7 module, they can do hands free calling and bluetooth AD2P streaming audio, and voice control(not sure if it is the function from 9w7 or my RNS510)

read more from here http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/VW-bluetooth-FAQ.htm


----------



## B4Volksdragon (Aug 21, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

What about cars that currently have an RCD 510 in them ? They already have a separate bluetooth module under the seats.. something to consider as well.


----------



## eric2004 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, but he has a RNS315 which has built in bluetooth


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh yeah.. guess I completely skimmed over THAT.. lol


----------



## B4Volksdragon (Aug 21, 2004)

this Vw. they really don't make it easy do they....i actually love how the rns-315 works but that small screen is killing me


----------



## B4Volksdragon (Aug 21, 2004)

this guy claims his unit has fully working MFI screen

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dynavin-ANR...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item3cc78aed59&vxp=mtr


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

B4Volksdragon said:


> this Vw. they really don't make it easy do they....i actually love how the rns-315 works but that small screen is killing me


I have an RNS 510 in one car and an RNS315 in the other.

When I go from car to car, I don't have a problem getting used to the different screen sizes. Maybe that's just me.

However, it could be the fact that my Eos is the one with the RNS510 and the top is down most of the time when we are in that car. As a result, the screen is harder to read due to the outside light.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

B4Volksdragon said:


> this guy claims his unit has fully working MFI screen
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dynavin-ANR...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item3cc78aed59&vxp=mtr


Read my post in this thread regarding GPS maps.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6044696-Realistic-alternatives-for-RNS-315


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

eric2004 said:


> and I think you can use the EU version too (somehow, but can be done), but will lost the Sirius XM, HD radio. If you have a deep pocket, get the e+ version., you will get LED screen, voice control, faster processor, bigger HDD, traffic, weather information and etc.
> For version a, b. I will just say not worth for an upgrade. They are grandpa units.


The nav system on a radio has to be for the area it will be used in. In other words, NA units will not work in Europe and vice versa.

By the way, the RNS510 unit in my 09 Eos is an "A" and works just great with the ability to change screen colors, VIM, V5 maps, etc.. What am I missing with this unit that is important to either radio sound, convenience or navigation? I really am curious.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

B4Volksdragon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i have been looking to replace my RNS-315 with an OEM RNS-510 since i want to keep MFI functionality, steering wheels controls, etc.
> 
> ...


A lot of this is covered, but I'll try to hit the high points and number them so it's easy to digest.

1. Yes, plug and play for people with RNS 315. With RCD 510, you'll need a GPS puck. These are reasonably inexpensive on ebay. I forget the name of the connector, but it should be easy to find. You can mount the puck in the little pocket above the H/U.

2. If you have an RNS315, you need either a 9W3 or 9W7 (or newer) BT module that should mount under the passenger seat. The 9W3 will not support streaming audio. The 9W7 will. You will need to run wiring from the module to the H/U for sound over the speakers. 

3. Yes, they are expensive. But you don't lose anything as opposed to going aftermarket. They do show up used in the classifieds. That's where I got mine. Recoup some money and sell your old unit after the upgrade. If you buy a used one, be sure the seller has a radio code.

4. I think there is a workaround, but save yourself the hassle and get a US version.

5. There is a VIM hack that can be run from a DVD. It is a free download available, for example, here. I have done it and it works flawlessly.


----------



## eric2004 (Dec 22, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> The nav system on a radio has to be for the area it will be used in. In other words, NA units will not work in Europe and vice versa.
> 
> By the way, the RNS510 unit in my 09 Eos is an "A" and works just great with the ability to change screen colors, VIM, V5 maps, etc.. What am I missing with this unit that is important to either radio sound, convenience or navigation? I really am curious.


Yes, I was not trying to say the version a or b are bad. They are great units too. but if you are going to make an upgrade, older unit is not a very good opinion, not mention the hardware differences, most of the A and B version were manufactured in 2008-2010. They could be failed in any minute, and it will be very difficult to find a place to get it repaired. So for an upgrade, I will say no for the older version.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

eric2004 said:


> Yes, I was not trying to say the version a or b are bad. They are great units too. but if you are going to make an upgrade, older unit is not a very good opinion, not mention the hardware differences, most of the A and B version were manufactured in 2008-2010. They could be failed in any minute, and it will be very difficult to find a place to get it repaired. So for an upgrade, I will say no for the older version.


I have a Version C that keeps on plugging along. 

Was it Version E/F that got a bigger hard drive and had more voice control (or was the voice control removed with a software update)?


----------



## eric2004 (Dec 22, 2012)

dcbc said:


> I have a Version C that keeps on plugging along.
> 
> Was it Version E/F that got a bigger hard drive and had more voice control (or was the voice control removed with a software update)?


_3C0 035 684 e is the newer 2012 model. It comes with voice control of some radio and navigation functions. For example, after pressing the voice control button, you can say navigation -> destination -> and then a number corresponding to a preset. The available voice options changes according to the menu. For example, if you're in the navigation menu and say home, it thinks you're saying phone and will take you to the phone menu. To go home you would have to say navigation ->destination -> home._

Source: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/rns510-VW-GPS-FAQ.htm


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

eric2004 said:


> _3C0 035 684 e is the newer 2012 model. It comes with voice control of some radio and navigation functions. For example, after pressing the voice control button, you can say navigation -> destination -> and then a number corresponding to a preset. The available voice options changes according to the menu. For example, if you're in the navigation menu and say home, it thinks you're saying phone and will take you to the phone menu. To go home you would have to say navigation ->destination -> home._
> 
> Source: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/rns510-VW-GPS-FAQ.htm


Thanks. I found the stuff about the software update removing voice commands. Looks like you can get them back with VCDS.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=359505


----------



## B4Volksdragon (Aug 21, 2004)

this is a lot of work just for a bigger screen

i am really curious if anyone installed that "dynavin" head unit. These guys claim their units work with MFI as well. There is even a video on youtube demonstrating such

$800 for that. and not one loss of functionality aspect. NOT BAD!!


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is some information you might find helpful about the latest version of the RNS-510. Peter is a reputable seller who provides outstanding product knowledge and support. He also sells the latest Bluetooth module kit you need to complete the install.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-O...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item460581acd8&vxp=mtr


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

And let's not forget this reputable seller http://www.mfd3.com/

Maybe it's me or it's just a given but I don't see maps listed as included on the ebay site.


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

So is there any way to get the voice control function on A or B version ?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

jiangleo said:


> So is there any way to get the voice control function on A or B version ?


I don't believe so. No voice control on A/B or C/D.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Petski or extreme network sells them on here and ebay. Pm him.


----------

